# Gyuto and saya (Japanese chef's knife and wooden scabbard)



## milkbaby (Mar 24, 2018)

I'm not totally done but so excited about aspects of this knife that I figured no harm in sharing. It's an 8 inch (200mm) gyuto or Japanese style chef's knife made from 15N20 carbon steel, box elder burl and wenge handle, and a black walnut saya/scabbard. Still working on the finish of the saya, probably another coat or two of tung oil finish then a carnauba based car wax on top of that.

It's light and nimble at 160 grams (5.64 ounces):
https://i.Rule #2/YKR49Idh.jpg 

https://i.Rule #2/FA7D4ZNh.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/2J62xD8h.jpg


The handle turned out better than expected.
https://i.Rule #2/AWg2AqJh.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/rFA61APh.jpg


The saya is figured black walnut sandwiching a softer basswood spacer in the middle to spare the knife edge.
https://i.Rule #2/kmedQS9h.jpg

https://i.Rule #2/8DLXRbsh.jpg



It's a lot of fun!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 24, 2018)

Fantastic job Marcus! Love the profile of the edge. It will be excellent for precision work. I love the attention to detail in the handle too. Great job all around. Blythe sayabis beautiful - I haven't ventured into those yet but when I do if I can get them to come out that well I would I will certainly be happy!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 24, 2018)

Nice job Marcus!!! Love what you have done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Mar 24, 2018)

Beautiful worksmanship Marcus!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 24, 2018)

That is gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2018)

That’s a beauty! Love the knife and saya!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 24, 2018)

Very nice. Love both the handle and the blade.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 25, 2018)

Fantastic! Wood combo is exotic! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 25, 2018)

WOW!! Just WOW!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Mar 25, 2018)

I love it as clean a job as I have ever seen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 25, 2018)

Even the saya looks sharp enough to cut. May never need to take the knife out of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Mar 25, 2018)

And I love your Sponge Bob beer bottle opener!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

